# 20,000 tracker cases not unlikely !



## Gen360 (20 Feb 2017)

Interesting article in The Independent re PTSB. Note that number of potential cases affected by tracker issues may now be 20000!!!


http://www.independent.ie/business/...or-customers-it-has-overcharged-35464531.html


----------



## Leighlinboy (20 Feb 2017)

He went a step further and didnt rule out the number actually getting them
Restored topping 20,000 ?
So only 1200 have been restored (6000 pre CB directive) .....
Meaning theres possibly 12800 more to go ...
Thats a lot of letters to be sent , heres hoping theres some truth in it .


----------



## Gen360 (20 Feb 2017)

Starting to feel like I'll be letter 19,999.


----------



## aprentice (13 Mar 2017)

I would love some clarity on how they are picking and choosing who and who doesnt make this list 
Is it a simple case of if you took out a morgage between x date and x date you morgage file will be looked at ?


----------

